
A city with almost no economic inequality, 100 BC: Teotihuacán - Ptyx
https://slate.com/technology/2018/04/teotihuacn-the-ancient-city-upending-archaeologists-assumptions-about-wealth-inequality.html
======
masonic
The article is oddly silent regarding thus "exceptionally egalitarian"
society's frequent human sacrifices.

